# Snow???



## Violetrose2004 (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone else excited about the advancing snow?? I love it, but generally only have to look at it before a hypo appears!! The dogs (2 welsh springers) look at it and literally laugh as if to say - no thanks, we're staying inside in the warm!


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 4, 2012)

We've had a few days of sub zero sunshine and ice and today it's going to warm up and rain a lot.

So no white stuff here but will look forward to the nice photos.

Rob


----------



## Steff (Feb 4, 2012)

I look forward to the snow cause im hard and no weather botheres me


----------



## Violetrose2004 (Feb 4, 2012)

Steff, that's great!!! lol


----------



## Copepod (Feb 4, 2012)

No snow here, but ducks' drinking bowl (a washing up bowl) has cracked and will need to be replaced - they have a substitute bucket for now. 

I should have brought bowl inside last night


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 4, 2012)

Copepod said:


> No snow here, but ducks' drinking bowl (a washing up bowl) has cracked and will need to be replaced - they have a substitute bucket for now.
> 
> I should have brought bowl inside last night


 
One of our buckets exploded yesterday while breaking ice on top. A couple of buckets in the garage have frozen over the past two or three nights. But we have 5c forecast today and 7 to 8c in the forthcoming days. 

Subzero is always a challenge with animals to care for.

Rob


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 4, 2012)

It's positively springlike here today, temp is 60-something.


----------



## Violetrose2004 (Feb 4, 2012)

It was minus 8.5 when I got up and it is -0.4 now!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 4, 2012)

Our house was making very stwange noises all last night as it got colder and colder - snap, crackle and pop weren't in it.  sort of like clangs, but not metallic.  Whilst I was cooking tea I went out the back door to look, as it sounded a bit like an air rifle pellet or similar hitting a window     Weird ......

We eventually worked out what it probably was!  We had the old guttering and wooden fascias etc replaced with smart new PVC jobbies all round in the summer so this is the first really cold weather they've known.  We think it's the shrinkage/expansion of all that, that was doing it.  Well we hope it was - as we don't have any other logical explanation!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 4, 2012)

We've got a light covering which was a surprise, as normally we seem to have a different ecco climate that our surroundings..  They get snow we get rain...

Mind you it's freezing here and the ice on the top of my trailer tent and at the end of the drive hasn't shifted now for a couple of days, even though we had brilliant sunshine yesterday

And no Ellie and Jones aren't put off from going out in cold weather far from it...  They as game for their walk as any other day of the year...  Ellie will quite happily sit out on the patio door step for a hour or so...


----------



## vince13 (Feb 4, 2012)

Very sharp frost when we woke, and a lovely blue sky with little fluffy pink clouds, but now it's snowing hard and the clouds are that grey-yellow colour we get with snow.  I'm staying indoors until I am forced to go out for foodstuff - which isn't going to be soon, looking at our food stocks and freezers !


----------



## slipper (Feb 4, 2012)

My daughters handbrake freezes on, great fun at seven in the morning


----------



## Violetrose2004 (Feb 4, 2012)

It's just starting here now! Settling lightly so far!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 4, 2012)

Well it's really starting to come down heavy here now.....

And I'm just about to set off with the dogs for their main walk after we've had our cuppa tea...   To say I'm looking forward to tucking into my steaming hot strew when I get home (early tea) is gonna be an understatement indeed...


----------



## Hanmillmum (Feb 4, 2012)

Just started here 10 mins ago, Mills very excited


----------



## topcat123 (Feb 4, 2012)

imm sad ive not got any snow


----------



## MummyRose2009 (Feb 4, 2012)

Snowing in Hillsborough sheffield heavy and settling our garden and street is white...does cold affect blood sugars i would have though it didnt (just commenting on a post about looking at the snow and a hypo starts lol. Although brains not working so probably got it wrong lol.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 4, 2012)

You use more energy maintaining body temperature when air is cold, when moving in deep snow or against strong winds - so may need to reduce insulin doses and / or have a snack before / during activity in cold, whether indoors or outdoors.


----------



## Violetrose2004 (Feb 4, 2012)

We have a bout an inch and a half!!! Yay!!! The running around in the snow mummyrose makes me hypo as it does make a difference in the cold. But I make sure I have lots of yummy things to eat in my pockets!


----------



## Katieb (Feb 4, 2012)

We've got loads here (Derbyshire Peak District)! Husband's just set off for work leaving an hour and a half early to make sure he gets there! Not good!! Katiex


----------



## Northerner (Feb 4, 2012)

No snow in Southampton, and I hope we don't get any!  I was surprised when watching Final Score at how many football matches have been postponed because of the weather!


----------



## Violetrose2004 (Feb 4, 2012)

Charlie the cat refusing to go outside!!! Lol!!!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 4, 2012)

OK we're getting back to normal now, temperature is dropping fast and I now have a cardi on over my t-shirt.


----------



## Steff (Feb 4, 2012)

Snowig here at last


----------



## Tina63 (Feb 4, 2012)

Decent covering in Oxfordshire and still coming down.  Roll on the summer!


----------



## MummyRose2009 (Feb 4, 2012)

My cats refusing to go out too but im glad at least i know its safe and warm  Its lovely and thick with snow here and stillbombing it down lol


----------



## GodivaGirl (Feb 4, 2012)

We have about an inch of snow in Coventry


----------



## Paul (Feb 4, 2012)

light dusting here in the east nowt much.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm being dusted as we type


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 4, 2012)

We have snow in London, and it's no joke living in an unheated flat -- thank goodness I have two quilts below _and_ above me. 

In dorset it's so cold that the sea has frozen.  If I remember the little I know of physics correctly, it takes really bitter cold to do that -- around 0?F or -18?C.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 4, 2012)

The roads were all icy from the Mway to home in Bedworth, when Pete came from work about 6.30pm and said he didn't get out of 2nd gear until he turned into our road - a bus route.  He's told em if he doesn't turn up tomorrow, to put a holiday form in.  Not a lot of traffic to clear the roads at 5 am really!  Haven't seen any gritters .....


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 4, 2012)

It looks like everywhere east of the Pennines is getting dumped on, then it's all moving eastward and away through the night.

Enjoy it while it's there. 

I think Sandbanks, where the sea's frozen, has done it before. It needs to be pretty chilly but I don't think as cold as -18.

Rob


----------



## KateR (Feb 4, 2012)

Been snowing here in the last hour. Horrid stuff. I won't be able to go out until it clears.


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh what joy! Snow!

I bet when I get to *W* I'll get sent out with a *bus* fitted with snow chains around a hilly estate!


----------



## MummyRose2009 (Feb 5, 2012)

This is my garden atm, wondering if its gonna snow anymore


----------



## Mark T (Feb 5, 2012)

We have a nice covering outside.  I suppose at least the little boy will be happy!


----------



## Steff (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow we had loads of the stuff,far more then I thought lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 5, 2012)

Not one snow flake here. (Cornwall) Woke up to a nice warm day with the sun shinning which means above freezing


----------



## Copepod (Feb 5, 2012)

Elderly duck needed to be carried from their house to patio for access to water bucket and food bowl, as he finds deep snow a bit difficult with his arthritic leg. Youngsters and muscovy females are loving it!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 5, 2012)

brightontez said:


> Oh what joy! Snow!
> 
> I bet when I get to *W* I'll get sent out with a *bus* fitted with snow chains around a hilly estate!



Better than being sent to a hilly estate _without_ snow chains, surely?


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 5, 2012)

We had a light covering of snow yesterday, but like Sue says in Cornwall, its all gone this morning and we have sunshine.


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 5, 2012)

brightontez said:


> Oh what joy! Snow!
> 
> I bet when I get to *W* I'll get sent out with a *bus* fitted with snow chains around a hilly estate!



Keep up the good work in helping to keep the country running Tez. You people don't get the thanks and credit you deserve.

John


----------



## PhilT (Feb 5, 2012)

It snowed here last night. It's about 2 to 3 inches deep.

Not looking forword to the usual transport disruption going to work tomorrow.


----------



## Steff (Feb 5, 2012)

PhilT said:


> Not looking forword to the usual transport disruption going to work tomorrow.



Snap it was bad enough last week for me the latter part of the week i encountered delays getting to work cause of a burst water pipe in my high street(which is gonna take a month to fix)this will make it worse grr


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 5, 2012)

My garden as of a few minutes ago:






Roll on April.


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2012)

My Dog is like a puppy again bless him he loves it can't eat enough of it


----------



## Sazzaroo (Feb 5, 2012)

_Wanted to share what we have here_ 






And


----------



## trophywench (Feb 5, 2012)

Siberian Tiger!!!!!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Feb 5, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Siberian Tiger!!!!!



*You are not far wrong there TW the way he goes around and fights with my other cat, he is like the Don of the neighborhood!*


----------



## MeanMom (Feb 5, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> We have snow in London, and it's no joke living in an unheated flat -- thank goodness I have two quilts below _and_ above me.
> 
> In dorset it's so cold that the sea has frozen.  If I remember the little I know of physics correctly, it takes really bitter cold to do that -- around 0?F or -18?C.



We live quite near Sandbanks (were the sea froze). Hardly moved from in front of fire/under blanket all day (due to lurgy ) but OH went to shops for cat food - said it's the coldest it's been this winter - and he's a tough northern lad, not a soft Southerner, like me 

No snow here but glad - unless we have loads and school is shut tomorrow, which isn't likely.


----------



## Steff (Feb 5, 2012)

MeanMom said:


> We live quite near Sandbanks (were the sea froze). Hardly moved from in front of fire/under blanket all day (due to lurgy ) but OH went to shops for cat food - said it's the coldest it's been this winter - and he's a tough northern lad, not a soft Southerner, like me
> 
> No snow here but glad - unless we have loads and school is shut tomorrow, which isn't likely.



My mil txt she is in Poole and has not had a single flake


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 5, 2012)

was freezing, but snow-free at the footy yesterday, woke up to about 3-4 inches this morning!


----------



## am64 (Feb 5, 2012)

5-6 inches up here in the woods ...cant get out the drive ...been in jarmys all day ...


----------



## Sazzaroo (Feb 5, 2012)

am64 said:


> 5-6 inches up here in the woods ...cant get out the drive ...been in jarmys all day ...



_Not snowed in here just about 10" but a good excuse to have a PJ Day  _


----------



## am64 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Wanted to share what we have here_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love the photos sazzaroo i be in bucks too !


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 5, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Siberian Tiger!!!!!



I love the "glowing eyes of evil" of cat flash photos -- I used to deliberately go for that effect.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Feb 5, 2012)

_*AM64,*

Yes the wooded area of it I see lol, I'm at the North end, concrete cows and roundabout country!

*Robert*

His eyes are like that all the time  lol_


----------



## Steff (Feb 8, 2012)

We have snow yay


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 8, 2012)

Steff said:


> We have snow yay




Still waiting for that snowman you promised me last week


----------

